

Alan Kay on Getting a CS Degree [video] - kennethfriedman
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb-cKVxmVGk

======
kennethfriedman
OP here, would love to hear if people agree with this, or have a defense of
getting an undergraduate degree in CS

